

You Might be a Unix Geek - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2012/07/you-might-be-a-unix-geek/

======
jameswyse
Pretty funny, sadly it seems I am a Unix Geek.

To Understand Recursion you must first understand recursion.

------
mattgreenrocks
Excuse me, but what is this doing on the front page? This is not edifying in
the slightest.

